# IPad 1 - Problème de batterie / échange standard



## Louvean (15 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Suite à quelques années de bon et loyaux services mon iPad 1er du nom montre de grand signe de faiblesse niveau batterie (charge faible, coupure intempestive, etc)

J'ai pris rendez vous au Genius Bar pour étudier les alternatives possible et il m'a été proposé un échange de batterie pour 99€.
Par contre impossible de m'annoncer des délais car évidemment il n'est pas en stock (prévisible...)

Pensez vous qu'Apple sera en mesure de me dénicher un terminal identique ?
Sinon comment cela se passe t'il ? Échange par un modèle supérieur ?

Tout retour d'expérience me sera grandement utile.
Merci à tous et bonne soirée


----------



## city1 (15 Octobre 2015)

Echange au même niveau, en tout cas neuf je ne pense pas vu qu'il n'est plus produit ... 

Mais peut être ont-ils quelques reconditonnés sous la main


----------



## Louvean (17 Octobre 2015)

Merci city1 pour ta réponse.
Sur le logiciel de l'Apple Store tous les compteurs de disponibilité étaient à Zéro  pas si étonnant vu l'âge du produit.
Je vais voir avec eux comment faire car je souhaiterai éviter d'attendre 2 mois pour obtenir ma réparation


----------



## city1 (17 Octobre 2015)

De rien 

Envoies un message si tu as du nouveau


----------



## Vanton (19 Octobre 2015)

´tain j'aurais pas pensé que l'iPad 1 était encore supporté ! 

Mais par contre... J'en ai un, pour la collection, et c'est un produit très très TRÈS limité aujourd'hui ! 

Aller mettre 100€ dans un remplacement de batterie pour un produit en fin de vie n'est peut-être pas très judicieux... ? C'est un quart du prix d'un iPad Air neuf, un produit qui, s'il date un peu, reste pourtant à la pointe et autrement plus plaisant que l'iPad 1...


----------



## Alias (19 Octobre 2015)

L'iPad 1 n'est pas un produit en fin de vie. Il est mort depuis longtemps ! Je le sais j'en ai un ! Ainsi qu'un iPad Retina et un iPad Air ...


----------



## Vanton (19 Octobre 2015)

:-D tu verrais les prix en occaz tu hallucinerais ! Il est rare à moins de 100€... Alors que franchement au quotidien il galère tellement... Et la vieille version d'IOS est un vrai problème niveau apps


----------



## Louvean (20 Octobre 2015)

Merci messieurs pour vos messages et réaction.
Finalement, compte tenu du tarif du remplacement je me suis orienté vers l'achat d'un iPad Mini 2 qui je l'espère aura une meilleure longévité que mon défunt iPad Premier.


----------



## Vanton (21 Octobre 2015)

Oh l'iPad 1 étant sorti en avril 2010, 5 ans c'est pas si mal comme durée de vie ! 

Après, l'iPad mini 2 est un chouette produit, que j'ai pris beaucoup de plaisir à utiliser en vacances, un ami en ayant un. Il commence à dater mais tout comme l'iPad Air avec lequel il partage sa fiche technique il tient encore bien la route. Son seul défaut c'est son écran un peu trop terne à mon goût. Mais en usage nomade ça ne saute pas aux yeux non plus


----------

